# Looking for blank patches to embroider



## abcustomthreads (Aug 5, 2008)

I am looking for 2-3" patches, ready to embroider. They will then be sewn on to shirts/jackets. 
Needs to be square, rectangle or even oval would work. White with a black border.
Thanks!
Annabeth


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you tried AllStitch or BlankPatch.com? I think they both carry the blank patches in that size and colors.


----------



## abcustomthreads (Aug 5, 2008)

I had not seen blankpatch.com so thanks for the info!
Annabeth


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Some people have had mixed results with them but another option would be Stadri Emblem.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

another option - EnMart - Apparel Decoration & Embroidery Supplies

http://www.enmart.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Since I can buy wholesale, I use...

Bikers Stuff Wholesale Home Page 

If you just need blank patches he has another site...

Bikers-Stuff Home Page


Look at the left side and see Patches/Blank. 2"x4" patches are $0.65 each. He has good quality patches too.


----------

